# J5 bombardier for sale



## NorthernRedneck

Found this for sale...

http://thunderbay.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-ATVs-snowmobiles-J5-Bombardier-W0QQAdIdZ77443640


J5 Bombardier
Price: $6,000.00
Ad ID: 77443640
  Visits: 132	
Street address:	4525 Oliver rd, Murillo, P0T 2G0 View map
Location: Thunder Bay	
Date Listed: 29-Sep-08 

I have a J5 Bombardier for sale in good runing cond. Full heated cab. asking 6000 OBO call or email me 935-2569


----------



## Melensdad

OK that is the most bizarre looking J5 that I've seen.  Clearly its modified.  I wonder why???


----------



## Bobcat

Looks more like one of their sidewalk plows. Maybe the current owner mis-identified it?


----------



## Melensdad

Bobcat said:


> Looks more like one of their sidewalk plows. Maybe the current owner mis-identified it?



Well whatever it is, its an oddity.  The tracks are like the J5 tracks that I've seen.   A SW48 or SW54 has flat tracks.  The body looks to be fabricated by someone with my skills   It is sort of Bombi inspired, sort of like a SW series and nothing like a J5.


----------



## aulen2002

That's been up for months now.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

They sure as hell make a great driveway / sidewalk plow though.  Well when they have a plow on them at least.


----------



## hartzog

Once upon a time I had one of those, here is some video off it after a tuneup.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs_k4hRO5EQ"]YouTube- crusherbuild.mp4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-ZLZ1IEnDU"]YouTube- crushertest1.mp4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS0-_YhzR3w"]YouTube- crushertest2.mp4[/ame]


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

a v8  powered j5 if those things ride like a bombi i couldn't imagin trying to cover rough terrain with that power combo might wort good for mud bog drags


----------



## hartzog

not so bad if you strap in (notice racing seat and five point harness) sitting loose in the seat can be bad.


----------



## CATRACKS

Thanks all. Yeah looking for one just a little bit bigger. Nice rigs though and thanks for all of the quick replys. Saw one in I think MN on craigslist but just too far away. I have two thiokols, a 2100B and a 3700 AC, I'm trying to sell also or if someone had something to trade it'd be nice. I just need something that's easier to haul and interested in the mud end of things more.
Thanks again


----------



## northeastheavy

I would bet that was a J5 with a homemade cab built between the hood and engine cover. Does look to be a nice job.


----------



## unimogman

U have 2 thiokols forsale?


----------

